# Rasheed on the Blazers (Merged)



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace is running off at the mouth again and revealing his ignorance. The same guy who called the NBA a "plantation system" refers to the young Blazer team as "boys," which last time I checked was a racist term for black men. If I were Martell Webster or Travis Outlaw I'd be pissed.



> [Portland's] last playoff appearance was in 2003, which just so happens to be the last full season Wallace played in Portland.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> ...


Wallace also says Portland won't be seeing the playoffs anytime soon.



> Wallace recognizes that Portland does have some young, talented players. But he's not convinced they're ready to get the Blazers back in the playoffs after a four-year absence.
> 
> *"It's going to be some years before they get back in the playoffs," predicted Wallace. "Years!"*


Personally, I think it's going to be "years" before Wallace gets a brain.

http://www.mlive.com/pistons/index.ssf/2007/11/wallace_has_doubts_about_extea.html


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

I don't think it's racist. We are really really young, after all.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Talkhard said:


> Rasheed Wallace is running off at the mouth again and revealing his ignorance. The same guy who called the NBA a "plantation system" refers to the young Blazer team as "boys," which last time I checked was a racist term for black men. If I were Martell Webster or Travis Outlaw I'd be pissed.


why is that racist? rasheed isn't at least part black? :thinking2:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Talkhard said:


> Rasheed Wallace is running off at the mouth again and revealing his ignorance. The same guy who called the NBA a "plantation system" refers to the young Blazer team as "boys," which last time I checked was a racist term for black men. If I were Martell Webster or Travis Outlaw I'd be pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're really reaching Talkhard.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Weak sauce.

Ed O.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Next we'll be hearing that Sheed was responsible for taking down WTC 7...

Stepping Razor


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Whatever. Sheed was the rip age of 20 when he was drafted.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Rasheed Nostradamus said:


> "It's going to be some years before they get back in the playoffs," predicted Wallace. "Years!"


If only we could get him to "guarantee" it.

BNM


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Talkhard said:


> Rasheed Wallace is running off at the mouth again and revealing his ignorance. The same guy who called the NBA a "plantation system" refers to the young Blazer team as "boys," which last time I checked was a racist term for black men. If I were Martell Webster or Travis Outlaw I'd be pissed.


I think if Martell Webster or Travis Outlaw were you they would be pretty pissed too.


----------



## GoldRanger (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Sheed is like school on saturday. (No Class).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Stepping Razor said:


> Next we'll be hearing that Sheed was responsible for taking down WTC 7...
> 
> Stepping Razor


:lol:


Nothing racist about what he said. Just Sheed being Sheed.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

This could have been a great Sheed bashing thread if the race card hadn't been played. :azdaja:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Racist? Dude what is your problem lately?!? lol there are a lot more racist things then that to worry about.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Travis is the only guy on our roster who played with Rasheed here in Portland. Doesnt mean anything, just something I was curious about so I looked it up.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

If I'm Nate I'm probably using it as a motivational tool, but I don't think anything he said was that off the mark. We _are_ the youngest team in the league, we as fans _did_ get what we wanted, and these boys have won three in a row. If they're still boys, he and the rest of the league better watch out when they turn into men.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Stepping Razor said:


> Next we'll be hearing that Sheed was responsible for taking down WTC 7...
> 
> Stepping Razor


Rasheed is not an expert in blowing up buildings. An expert in blowing up on the court yes...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Talkhard said:


> The same guy who called the NBA a "plantation system" refers to the young Blazer team as "A lot of young, high school boys."
> 
> He's absolutely accurate on both counts, despite how you mis-quoted him completely.
> 
> Maybe it's due to my advanced age but the phrase "A lot of young, high school boys" sounds respectful.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Rasheed Wallace had Hall of Fame talent. Unfortunately, he admitted recently that he didn't take conditioning seriously when he was a Blazer. He was paid as a superstar, but he instead preferred to supersize in those days.

CTC


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



MARIS61 said:


> Talkhard said:
> 
> 
> > The same guy who called the NBA a "plantation system" refers to the young Blazer team as "A lot of young, high school boys."
> ...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Well, all I can say is that the _boys_ schooled the _old men_ tonight.

Billups: HELP! Ive fallen... and I CANT GET UP!!!

Thanks for the locker-room material, Sheed.

PBF


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

What now Sheed? What freakin now?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Sheed's mouth will always be running, but you guys know you miss him. Everyone loves the guy, but hates him too.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Boys just beat the so called Men


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

woot woot woot the attack of the sheedmonster was done, good win. thanks sheed.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

Guys, guys, guys...

Sheeds dislike of the NBA going after younger and younger kids is nothing new. Remember that controversial interview he gave to the Oregonian near the end of his tenure with us? Same stuff.

And, yes, I believe Sheed DOES believe there is a racial element behind it. Doesnt mean there is, just that Sheed _believes_ there is.

PBF


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Ruff Draft said:


> Sheed's mouth will always be running, but you guys know you miss him. Everyone loves the guy, but hates him too.


I hope you are joking because I don't miss him one bit and am very glad he's gone. He's a head case and the worst type of player to have on a rebuilding team as he showed before he was traded. JMO.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Ruff Draft said:


> Sheed's mouth will always be running, but you guys know you miss him. Everyone loves the guy, but hates him too.


Yea I miss his technical fouls, fading in the 4th quarter against the Lakers, overrated defense (yes it's true) and his ill-advised 3-pointers. I miss him like I miss having cholera.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



PapaG said:


> Rasheed Wallace had Hall of Fame talent. Unfortunately, he admitted recently that he didn't take conditioning seriously when he was a Blazer. He was paid as a superstar, but he instead preferred to supersize in those days.
> 
> CTC


He said that?



Ruff Draft said:


> Sheed's mouth will always be running, but you guys know you miss him. Everyone loves the guy, but hates him too.


Rasheed was talented, no one can deny that. But Rasheed also was a dip****. Like getting tossed in gme 6 of the ECF's, before the game was decided and basically getting himself suspended for a potential game 7.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

If there's anything to rip on Sheed for, it's the following statement.

"I could care less about coming back here and winning. I got a bigger picture," Wallace said. "My bigger picture ain't just to come back here and beat them. I'm playing for that hardware. They're worried about making the playoffs and beating me. They can do that. I'm worried about the hardware."

So worried about the hardware that you get yourself tossed out of an important game, eh Rasheed?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Hap said:


> He said that?


I swear I am the only person on the board who reads the _Oregonian_. Most here complain about it, but I might be the only subscriber who reads it every day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



PapaG said:


> I swear I am the only person on the board who reads the _Oregonian_. Most here complain about it, but I might be the only subscriber who reads it every day.


I haven't regularly read the Oregonian in months.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Hap said:


> I haven't regularly read the Oregonian in months.


I haven't in years. I dropped my subscription and vowed to not read it as long as they employed John Canzano. I just got sick of all his negativity. Between TV, radio and the internet, I get all the news and information I need and don't miss the Snoregonian at all.

BNM


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



PapaG said:


> I swear I am the only person on the board who reads the _Oregonian_. Most here complain about it, but I might be the only subscriber who reads it every day.


I don't subscribe, but I read the Blazers blog everyday and any Blazers articles. The only exception is Canzona's blog/articles.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

After the thumping the Blazers put on Detroit, coach Flip Saunders was a gracious loser:



> "I would like to [point out] something we did well," coach Flip Saunders said. "But there wasn't anything. Their bench outplayed us, their bigs outplayed us, (Brandon) Roy was great, their guards broke us down off penetration. I mean, *they totally outplayed us."*


Rashweedhead Wallace, however, showed just how classless (and clueless) he is:



> "They played a good game, but in my opinion, *I don't think they played good enough to beat us,"* said Wallace. "We beat ourselves at some points of the game."


I guess Dallas, Memphis, and New Orleans beat themselves, too. Funny thing how teams lately are "beating themselves" when they come to Portland.

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071114/SPORTS0102/711140436/1127


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Hap said:


> "I could care less about coming back here and winning. I got a bigger picture," Wallace said. "My bigger picture ain't just to come back here and beat them. I'm playing for that hardware. They're worried about making the playoffs and beating me. They can do that. I'm worried about the hardware."


Yea Sheed, in the West we have to worry about the playoffs because this is where NBA Champions will be coming from for the foreseeable future. The Pistons can cruise to the post season in the NBA JV conference, but I'm not impressed.

And forget about "hardware." There is NO WAY the Pistons win anymore Championships with the roster they have now.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

I think Wallace's comment can be summed up with, "WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

Go Blazers


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

Not really surprised, Wallace used to say the same stuff (when he'd say anything at all) to the media after Blazer losses. It's always been someone else's fault. I know Rasheed has and had fans in Portland, and I loved his game, but to me, he's an image of a bygone era here in Portland that I'd like to stay buried.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*



Hap said:


> If there's anything to rip on Sheed for, it's the following statement.
> 
> "I could care less about coming back here and winning. I got a bigger picture," Wallace said. "My bigger picture ain't just to come back here and beat them. I'm playing for that hardware. They're worried about making the playoffs and beating me. They can do that. I'm worried about the hardware."
> 
> So worried about the hardware that you get yourself tossed out of an important game, eh Rasheed?


Contrast that to what Billups said.

"About halfway through the fourth quarter we got caught up a couple times and we started putting up quick shots," said Billups. "Give them credit they played with a lot of confidence. They prepared and they played hard. They ran a lot of pick and rolls. They got down there and created some opportunities where their shooters got some good looks at some shots. They did a good job." 

He gives credit where credit is due.

A quick edit for another quote from Wallace where he gives us a little credit.

“They played a good game tonight, but in my opinion, I don’t think they played a good enough game to beat us,” Wallace said. “We beat ourselves at some points in the game. But it’s part of it.”

And a quote from Flip Saunders from the same article.

“I like to point to something that I thought we really did well,” Detroit coach Flip Saunders said. “But we didn’t. Their bench hurt us, their bigs hurt us, Roy hurt us, their guards hurt off penetration. ... They totally out-played us.”


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



> It's always been someone else's fault.


Umm, in this case, he's actually saying it was his/their fault, not someone else's. Still just an excuse, though.

Dan


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

I'm glad to see Talkhard's new found sensitivity to racism. I hope that means we won't have more of his fulminations about hiphop (read: Black) culture and the evils of Muslims. And I hope that Talkhard is equally outraged next time someone calls a grown woman a girl.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



dkap said:


> Umm, in this case, he's actually saying it was his/their fault, not someone else's.


Which is his way of denying the Blazers any credit for the win.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

Sheed being Sheed. We won, enough said.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

As long as the pisyon's owner CTC, then Sheed doesn't really care


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

Rood riddance. 

Seeing the Blazers from the early 90s at the game last night just reinforced what an *** that guy is. No class. *Rasheed is everything that is wrong with modern sports.* - an egomanicial, overpaid jerk.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

One word Sheed: SCOREBOARD!

BNM


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



mediocre man said:


> As long as the pisyon's owner CTC, then Sheed doesn't really care


no, read the rest of the article. Sheed's sights are set on "hardware".
One game against a marginal playoff team isn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

It's amazing to me how some people continue to defend RW no matter how incredibly classless he is. Similar to the parent who cannot see objectively and thinks their kid can do no wrong. Annoying as heck.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



wizmentor said:


> no, read the rest of the article. Sheed's sights are set on "hardware".


Even in the weak East, Detroit's got no shot at "Hardware".


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

Sheed's an idiot... I was there and the Blazers out played them in ever aspect of that game. 

Go Blazers.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

"One team played hard."


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

This isn't exactly unusual. Most of the time when a good team gets beat by an underdog you'll see quotes about how it's their own fault. Sometimes they'll pepper in something nice about the other team, but there's almost always player who say something like this. I know it's fun to revile Rasheed for being an ex-Blazer, but this is hardly unique to him. He does however take it a little further then most, but then Sheed does that with almost everything.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



BlazerCaravan said:


> "One team played hard."


Nice...:cheers:

The funniest part to me was seeing Sheed start whining at the refs when they weren't able to come back. He can't seriously think the Blazers get any favoritism or star calls by the refs. 

Afterall, they're supposedly one of the worst teams in the league. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

well it was a nice win and flip was right! now the game should have been on tv!


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

I love his quote and I hope he still has that opinion when the Blazers have to play them in Detroit. In fact, I hope every team continues to think they can just pencil in a win when they're playing Portland. 

Unfortunately it looks like the "boys" are starting to get scouted a lot more thoroughly. Fortunately for us they focus so much on Brandon they seem to forget about LaMarcus, Martell, Travis, Jarrett, et al.

And I really don't think it's going to take years... YEARS... for the Blazers to get back in the play offs. They may not quite make it this season but it's inevitable and it's going to be sooner rather than later. 

This team is going to be good, scary good.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

LMAO @ thinking that was racist...

sheed dumb for this regardless but come on, its just sheed.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

I read this, and all I think is, "some people will complain about what Sheed says, no matter what he says. If he says "we beat ourselves" when he got outplayed, they will say he is clueless and classless, if he says "they outplayed us tonight", they will say he is lacking in confidence in his obvious superior skills and he didn't try hard enough, if he says nothing they rip him for that too."

Frankly, some of the complaints in here about Sheeds comments are silly.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Masbee said:


> " . .. If he says "they outplayed us tonight", they will say he is lacking in confidence in his obvious superior skills and he didn't try hard enough."


No one has ever accused Wallace of "lacking in confidence" (or arrogance). And I'm sure no one would accuse him of not trying hard enough if he was actually trying hard enough. The problem is that we can see the wide gulf between the things he says and the way things really are.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

How's that Rasheed? The Pistons had 2 less turnovers, shot 50% from 3 pt land, had 4 more offensive rebounds, shot a respectable 75% from the line. How did you "beat yourself".


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Masbee said:


> I read this, and all I think is, "some people will complain about what Sheed says, no matter what he says. If he says "we beat ourselves" when he got outplayed, they will say he is clueless and classless, if he says "they outplayed us tonight", they will say he is lacking in confidence in his obvious superior skills and he didn't try hard enough, if he says nothing they rip him for that too."
> 
> Frankly, some of the complaints in here about Sheeds comments are silly.


Agreed. I don't think he made any disparaging remarks about the Blazers in these comments. Sheed is just being Sheed.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Foulzilla said:


> This isn't exactly unusual. Most of the time when a good team gets beat by an underdog you'll see quotes about how it's their own fault. Sometimes they'll pepper in something nice about the other team, but there's almost always player who say something like this. I know it's fun to revile Rasheed for being an ex-Blazer, but this is hardly unique to him. He does however take it a little further then most, but then Sheed does that with almost everything.


I agree. People just like to pile on Wallace.

Does anyone think that any people who are Rasheed fans would have posted a thread extolling his virtues if the Pistons had won? I don't. And yet it's so predictable that some Blazers fans take shots at Rasheed...

Why can't we just enjoy the win without being so bitter and angry?

Ed O.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Ed O said:


> I agree. People just like to pile on Wallace.
> 
> Does anyone think that any people who are Rasheed fans would have posted a thread extolling his virtues if the Pistons had won? I don't. And yet it's so predictable that some Blazers fans take shots at Rasheed...
> 
> ...


Commenting on Rasheed's ignorance and excuses (and yes, saying that they beat themselves is an excuse) is not being bitter and angry Ed. You should know that Rasheed has a history of saying stupid things and he has proven it again. For us to comment on his comments about our team is entirely justified. You have it backwards, Rasheed seem to be the one who is bitter and angry, about what, who knows....Sheed's always blaming someone for something rather than look at himself.

Cheers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Commenting on Rasheed's ignorance and excuses (and yes, saying that they beat themselves is an excuse) is not being bitter and angry Ed. You should know that Rasheed has a history of saying stupid things and he has proven it again. For us to comment on his comments about our team is entirely justified. You have it backwards, Rasheed seem to be the one who is bitter and angry, about what, who knows....Sheed's always blaming someone for something rather than look at himself.


It is you who have it backwards. As previously pointed out in this thread, Rasheed is pointing the finger at his own team (including himself).

Who is he blaming, as you allege he is, in this case, if not his own team?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers are just "boys."*

...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Masbee said:


> I read this, and all I think is, "some people will complain about what Sheed says, no matter what he says. If he says "we beat ourselves" when he got outplayed, they will say he is clueless and classless, if he says "they outplayed us tonight", they will say he is lacking in confidence in his obvious superior skills and he didn't try hard enough, if he says nothing they rip him for that too."
> 
> Frankly, some of the complaints in here about Sheeds comments are silly.


Some people have such low self-esteem that they prop themselves up (in their own mind) by knocking others, especially celebrities they have no personal knowledge of, or relationship with.


The rest of us just do it to be obnoxious. :biggrin:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Ed O said:


> It is you who have it backwards. As previously pointed out in this thread, Rasheed is pointing the finger at his own team (including himself).
> 
> Who is he blaming, as you allege he is, in this case, if not his own team?


Come on, Ed. It's clear what Wallace is doing. By "pointing the finger at his own team" he's really just saying that the Blazers got lucky. It's like the guy who gets beaten by his kid brother in a wrestling match and then says he only lost because he got a cramp.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Talkhard said:


> Come on, Ed. It's clear what Wallace is doing. By "pointing the finger at his own team" he's really just saying that the Blazers got lucky.


Why didn't he say that? Seriously, do you think he cares enough to walk on eggshells about this?

It seems much easier to just judge him on what he said (which is certainly not without serious flaws) than on what you think he meant.

Ed O.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

Brandon Roy said essentially the same thing a few times last year.

Why no uproar then?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Ed O said:


> Why didn't he say that? Seriously, do you think he cares enough to walk on eggshells about this?
> 
> It seems much easier to just judge him on what he said (which is certainly not without serious flaws) than on what you think he meant.


Wallace has made it clear that he doesn't think much of the Blazers or their abilities (According to him, it will be "Years!" before they make the playoffs). This statement is in the same vein, in my opinion.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*

I have to agree with what Ed and Maris have been quoted as saying. This isn't a Blazers-hate thing specifically. The great teams have to be in the headspace of "nobody can beat us but ourselves." When they get beaten, they have to look at themselves and say "We didn't do our job, because when we do, we're unstoppable." The Blazers had this mindset in the 90's. It's just the way of things. It's how you motivate a great team to stay great.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



Talkhard said:


> Wallace has made it clear that he doesn't think much of the Blazers or their abilities (According to him, it will be "Years!" before they make the playoffs). This statement is in the same vein, in my opinion.


In all fairness, Rasheed made the statement about the Blazers being years away before the game. 

A lot of other players and "experts" believed the same thing. I doubt he thinks that now. The Pistons thought the were going to meet a team as bad as Seattle was the night before. They won't make that mistake again and will be ready to play when the Blazers go to their house.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wallace: Blazers didn't play that well*



wizmentor said:


> no, read the rest of the article. Sheed's sights are set on "hardware".
> One game against a marginal playoff team isn't really that big of a deal.


Detroit probably has to have HCA in the playoffs this year to win the 2nd and 3rd round series..so every game can be important.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*"I like coming back here," said Wallace, who played in Portland for seven-plus seasons. "I still have some friends back here and some family."*

Aldridge, a 6-foot-11 power forward, is being compared to a young Wallace. 

*"I like him," Wallace said. "He's got good fundamentals. Somebody, a high school coach or somebody, taught him right. He holds that ball up high. He's going to be good."...*

...Wallace's basketball IQ
Coaches have raved about Wallace's basketball IQ. He gave a sterling example Monday. 

The Pistons held a short practice at Nike Headquarters in Beaverton. Coach Flip Saunders had the players run through several often-used sets but switched up everybody's positions. One time down Billups would play center and Wallace point guard; another time Jason Maxiell would play point guard, and Flip Murray would play center, and so on. 

Turns out, Wallace knows every play from every position. 

"Just basic basketball," he said. "When you come down in transition, you never know where you are going to end up on the floor. A guy might beat you to your spot, so you have to fill in at the other spot. It's like a guy who played quarterback in high school, then went to college and played wide receiver. He's got an advantage because he knows the routes better, he understands the timing of it."

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071113/SPORTS0102/711130365


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> But to Wallace, it's also good the Blazers have been in the lottery every year since he's left.
> 
> "They got what they wanted," he said. "They've got a lot of young, high school guys. *They are paying for it now. It's like I told them before I left, 'Y'all want to go in a different direction than I want to go, because it's going to be some years before you get back to the playoffs.'"*


Yep, Wallace is right and the Blazers are wrong. That was his attitude for 7 years in Portland.

What Wallace isn't acknowledging is that management and the fan base were sick of the punk behavior that he and others like Bonzi displayed, and they were willing to miss the playoffs for a few years just to rebuild the team with better people.

What he also isn't acknowledging is that even though the Blazers reached the playoffs with him on the team, most of those seasons they flamed out. With the present team, however, Portland finally has a legitimate shot at a championship.


----------

